# Wii #2712 - Kirby's Return to Dreamland (USA)



## tempBOT (Oct 25, 2011)

^^wiirelease-5525^^


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 25, 2011)

Using it throught Wiiflow http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bsuyk9kWmeA


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Oct 25, 2011)

someone with a modchip could tell me if it works trough discchannel (flatmode) ?

Thanks


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 25, 2011)

First Stage http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YRis9hwDhE


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 25, 2011)

damn.... first paintown and now this... i so have to get a wii again... i don't care if i'm a single player or not i'm getting a  wii when i can LOL!! and here comes the gbatemp flood!! of people asking you know what's?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 25, 2011)

YES! Does it have any AP?


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 25, 2011)

Not sure if it's AP or just an incompatibility with existing USB loaders, but it's broken for some, fine for others.
I gotta look into fixing it myself first but I'm sure it'll be straightforward.

Oh and it sadly doesn't work on Dolphin right now, it gets a pointer error when you try to start the game.


----------



## gbasource (Oct 25, 2011)

Use usbloadergx to load the game and it will work perfectly.


----------



## mariosonic (Oct 25, 2011)

I got whatever dump everyone else was getting,but I guess it wasn't scene release.I wonder if I need to get this one,since some peopl say it freezes on challenge maps.


----------



## PlutonPress (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm using Wiiflow with Cios 250 base 57 to play this game and it work.

If that can help others.


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 25, 2011)

Kinda not looking forward to this game, but I might rent it.

If the gameplay is similar to Kirby's Nightmare in Dreamland for the GBA, then I'll reconsider getting it.


----------



## Fredy Garbagis (Oct 25, 2011)

It's on!



Fishaman P said:


> Kinda not looking forward to this game, but I might rent it.
> 
> If the gameplay is similar to Kirby's Nightmare in Dreamland for the GBA, then I'll reconsider getting it.


It's a true successor to the NES and GB Kirbys. Go for it.


----------



## dmn001 (Oct 25, 2011)

dusting off my wii now


----------



## iFish (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm looking forward to playing this. Hopefully it'll tie me over while I wait for Uncharted 3....


----------



## Coto (Oct 25, 2011)

I've tried the whole morning through a variety of loaders (cfg, uloader, neogamma, etc) using cios d2x, hermes 223/222 (4 /5.1) and still experiencing the freeze past the intro screen. I'm begining to think it was a bad dump ..


----------



## Akotan (Oct 25, 2011)

Coto said:


> I've tried the whole morning through a variety of loaders (cfg, uloader, neogamma, etc) using cios d2x, hermes 223/222 (4 /5.1) and still experiencing the freeze past the intro screen. I'm begining to think it was a bad dump ..



I read it must be forced to pal... It will be nice if someone goes testing this because I'm still getting a game's copy myself.


----------



## cavadavi (Oct 25, 2011)

Akotan said:


> Coto said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried the whole morning through a variety of loaders (cfg, uloader, neogamma, etc) using cios d2x, hermes 223/222 (4 /5.1) and still experiencing the freeze past the intro screen. I'm begining to think it was a bad dump ..
> ...


Not working here by forcing PAL. Same white freeze after menu.


----------



## CYatta (Oct 25, 2011)

According to internets, this release was nuked. "grp.req", which I think means group requested. I wonder if they know something is wrong with the release?


----------



## mariosonic (Oct 25, 2011)

Are you sure theres something wrong with the release?Some people have reported it to work just fine.Of what I was able to play (first stage),it seemed to work fine for me.Not sure about the challenges yet.


----------



## CYatta (Oct 25, 2011)

mariosonic said:


> Are you sure theres something wrong with the release?Some people have reported it to work just fine.Of what I was able to play (first stage),it seemed to work fine for me.Not sure about the challenges yet.


Not sure at all as I haven't tried it. Just saying, it's nuked for one reason or another.


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 25, 2011)

Works fine for me. Configurable Usb loader.


----------



## mariosonic (Oct 25, 2011)

CYatta said:


> mariosonic said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure theres something wrong with the release?Some people have reported it to work just fine.Of what I was able to play (first stage),it seemed to work fine for me.Not sure about the challenges yet.
> ...


Yeah,guess so.


----------



## xuliko (Oct 25, 2011)

Guys... This is very normal? Kirby is floating... and don't walk in the ground... XD mother of god... in all loaders.
I commented in other posts... To me don't work any loader....


http://img853.images...25102011185.jpg


----------



## mariosonic (Oct 25, 2011)

xuliko said:


> Guys... This is very normal? Kirby is floating... and don't walk in the ground... XD mother of god... in all loaders.
> I commented in other posts... To me don't work any loader....
> 
> 
> http://img853.images...25102011185.jpg


Lol,that's new.Haven't seen that problem yet.


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 25, 2011)

No problems here. Just been playing it for 2 hours. Got to stage 3 and done a couple of challenge maps. No problems. Running it on cfg usb loader (v70), and hermes 222 (the 249 cios don't seem to work with my hdd). Not forcing any video modes.


----------



## xuliko (Oct 25, 2011)

mariosonic said:


> xuliko said:
> 
> 
> > Guys... This is very normal? Kirby is floating... and don't walk in the ground... XD mother of god... in all loaders.
> ...



I don't know how to solve the problem 
I have tried all options.


----------



## 3DPiper (Oct 25, 2011)

No problems here so far.. CFG loader..


----------



## impizkit (Oct 25, 2011)

Either there are multiple versions with some working some not or it is random issues because different people with the exact same settings are getting different results.


----------



## Jehuty25 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm using the latest wiiflow revision and *d2X CIOS v7, *just completed 3 stages and I'm on the boss level atm.


----------



## Akotan (Oct 25, 2011)

My copy seems to be fine. I didn't get on the challenges part yet but everything is working normally. I'm using uLoader 5.1e, cIOS 222, no forced PAL-M, English language, WBFS file.


----------



## dmn001 (Oct 25, 2011)

works great - usb loader gx, 259. wii v.4.2 softmod PAL. force pal 60 - scrubbed size 1.17GB.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 25, 2011)

CFG loader. Only problem is the Ninja Sub game. Crashes when I enter. Other than that no problems at all. Using the Scrubbed version.


----------



## buffdog (Oct 25, 2011)

this game o.m.g is must buy when its out here


----------



## DespizingU (Oct 25, 2011)

Coto said:


> I've tried the whole morning through a variety of loaders (cfg, uloader, neogamma, etc) using cios d2x, hermes 223/222 (4 /5.1) and still experiencing the freeze past the intro screen. I'm begining to think it was a bad dump ..



I got the game last night from links from a forum, and I've been playing it for quite a while. I'm using CFG USB v69(believe that's the version).

Anyways the game is definitely fun. So great to get two good Kirby games in a row. I'm definitely going to buying this one.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 25, 2011)

Just a shout out to all of you pirates out there.


Buy the game. We will most likely never get another Kirby Platformer like this ever again that gets released on a home console.


----------



## Coto (Oct 25, 2011)

The same game I downloaded this morning, was corrupted.. on several dolphin(wii emu) revs in hangs right after the save file process.. giving a pop up error


----------



## 1Player (Oct 25, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Just a shout out to all of you pirates out there.
> 
> 
> Buy the game. We will most likely never get another Kirby Platformer like this ever again that gets released on a home console.



LOL.. yesterday you was all over the kirby threads waiting to pirate this game, and now you say this??

HYPOCRITE

I already know your response, "I'm gonna buy the game"...lol, yeah right.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 25, 2011)

1Player said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Just a shout out to all of you pirates out there.
> ...



When I just bought the game today, dumbass?


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 25, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Just a shout out to all of you pirates out there.
> 
> 
> Buy the game. We will most likely never get another Kirby Platformer like this ever again that gets released on a home console.



No thanks, it's not worth the price. When/if it goes down to $20 or less new, then I will I suppose.

Don't worry, the big-name much better games I'll buy (Skyward sword comes to mind)


----------



## 1Player (Oct 25, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> 1Player said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...



sure,  you did


----------



## Pikawil (Oct 25, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Just a shout out to all of you pirates out there.
> 
> 
> Buy the game. We will most likely never get another Kirby Platformer like this ever again that gets released on a home console.


Ah, if only you were aware of *THIShttp://questioncopyright.org/promise* report...


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Oct 25, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Just a shout out to all of you pirates out there.
> 
> 
> Buy the game. We will most likely never get another Kirby Platformer like this ever again that gets released on a home console.



said the guy trying to run the pirated version 




Hyro-Sama said:


> CFG loader. Only problem is the Ninja Sub game. Crashes when I enter. Other than that no problems at all. Using the Scrubbed version.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 25, 2011)

What's wrong with buying the game and using USB loaders to play it? Nothing.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 25, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> What's wrong with buying the game and using USB loaders to play it? Nothing.



Not all of us can afford to waste that much money every time a good game comes out.

See my previous reply, at least I'm an honest pirater.


----------



## impizkit (Oct 25, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with buying the game and using USB loaders to play it? Nothing.
> ...


Pirater... Great Engrisher.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 25, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with buying the game and using USB loaders to play it? Nothing.
> ...



This is a great game IMO and it deserves *my* money. I see no point in playing on discs when I can play off of USB loaders. I purchased the game so that Nintendo would publish more Kirby titles on their Home consoles. I am going to do the same with Skyward Sword. I already pre-ordered the bundle but I will only use the Wii remote. The disc will remain unused.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm like 1/4th of the way through downloading. I can't really say this game will be bad at all, I enjoyed Epic Yarn (particularly the co-op) and this has looked nothing but positive.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 25, 2011)

I got around to install D2XCIOS v7beta2 to my Wii, installed it over the CIOS stub that was in 249.
Now USB loader GX r1133 can play the game without a fault, same for Configurable.


----------



## DaMummy (Oct 25, 2011)

dont bother with download people. the release is nuked, wait for new proper release


----------



## nando (Oct 25, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> What's wrong with buying the game and using USB loaders to play it? Nothing.



you wouldnt drive a car using a usb loader would you? point made


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 25, 2011)

nando said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with buying the game and using USB loaders to play it? Nothing.
> ...



Actually USB loading is preferable to loading from discs.
Assuming the USB loader is good and the CIOS is installed properly, games will run flawlessly, with better loading times and the convenience of loading a game without swapping discs out of cases.

The ability to install games, is also why I love my DS flashcarts.


----------



## impizkit (Oct 25, 2011)

nando said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with buying the game and using USB loaders to play it? Nothing.
> ...


Your point makes no sense, like your avatar.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Oct 25, 2011)

Are people serious about this release being nuked?


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 25, 2011)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Are people serious about this release being nuked?


Actually I didn't download this exact release, not ViMTO.
Mine was ws_krtd_ntsc.rar


----------



## smash_brew (Oct 25, 2011)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Are people serious about this release being nuked?



yup.
http://www.ludibria.com/nfo.php?sys=wii&sysid=6861


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Oct 25, 2011)

RupeeClock said:


> kirbymaster101 said:
> 
> 
> > Are people serious about this release being nuked?
> ...


did that one work?


----------



## dsrules (Oct 25, 2011)

Coto said:


> I've tried the whole morning through a variety of loaders (cfg, uloader, neogamma, etc) using cios d2x, hermes 223/222 (4 /5.1) and still experiencing the freeze past the intro screen. I'm begining to think it was a bad dump ..


use cios d2x and install 56 into 249


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 25, 2011)

kirbymaster101 said:


> Did that one work?


It did after installing D2X CIOS into 249.
USB Loader GX works for me.


----------



## MushGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

kirbymaster101 said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > kirbymaster101 said:
> ...


It didn't for me. Using USBLoader GX 2.3, with the latest CIOS222 from Pimp My Wii.


----------



## Blue-K (Oct 25, 2011)

smash_brew said:


> kirbymaster101 said:
> 
> 
> > Are people serious about this release being nuked?
> ...


So ViMTO themselves requested a nuke? Interesting...


----------



## falloutsux (Oct 25, 2011)

its definetly not nuked people.

"EDIT" I guess it was deemed nuked by grp.req but I believe if you get the right CIOS it works


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Oct 25, 2011)

^Did you test it out?


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 25, 2011)

ws_krtd_ntsc.rar is the release I got as well.
Works great.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 25, 2011)

Been playing this game. Works perfectly! It's a lot of fun.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes it worked. My iso i got from a certain forum whith the peron who made it passed away.


----------



## vinzanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I knew it was gonna be nuked the moment i saw it's size (47x100) instead of the normal scene (94x50 rars). If that's the only reason then it's still ok to D/L the release. However it would be better to wait for a re-pack or proper.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 25, 2011)

Something I always wondered... What does "nuked" mean in regards to scene releases?


----------



## roubagalinhas (Oct 25, 2011)

means that either they have some kind of problem/dont working properly or don't comply to the scene rules (rar size, compression, codecs, and shit like that)


----------



## Nujui (Oct 25, 2011)

Working perfectly fine here, played through the first 3 stages to test and it ran pretty good.


----------



## mariosonic (Oct 25, 2011)

Five hours through,and the game has been working just fine except it crashed once when I opened up a new challenge room.When I reloaded the game,it was fine.


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 25, 2011)

Got up to stage 5 now. No problems in main story or challenge mode. I checked the sub games on main menu and unfortunately they crash for me , not too much of an issue though as main stuff is working .


----------



## xtreme1 (Oct 25, 2011)

this is the kirby game i think ive been waiting for since crystal shards 64


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Oct 26, 2011)

RupeeClock said:


> I got around to install D2XCIOS v7beta2 to my Wii, installed it over the CIOS stub that was in 249. Now USB loader GX r1133 can play the game without a fault, same for Configurable.



^This! This worked perfectly!


----------



## Akotan (Oct 26, 2011)

Hmmm... this was nuked. The game seems to be working just fine but Ninjadomo door. It crashes everytime, with all setups.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 26, 2011)

maybe try a different copy then the nuked one?


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Oct 26, 2011)

For the Configurable USB Loader v70 it works. Ninja dojo and all. I got up to the 3rd World with no crashes, bugs, etc. I also installed D2XCIOS v7beta2. When I did that, every thing worked absolutely fine. So people who have the ConfigUSBLoader try my idea.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Oct 26, 2011)

RupeeClock said:


> I got around to install D2XCIOS v7beta2 to my Wii, installed it over the CIOS stub that was in 249.


Where do you get beta2? All I can find is Beta1d


Akotan said:


> Hmmm... this was nuked. The game seems to be working just fine but Ninjadomo door. It crashes everytime, with all setups.


It's working fine on Sneek for me.


----------



## CubeLer (Oct 26, 2011)

Have you any Cios installed in your nand?I cant start the Game with Uneek+Di.Works only with SD or work with USB too?

Bye

Edit_
Ok it works with CFG v70. d2xcios v6
1.Wii language must be set to english by German Wii's.
2.Game Setting: Language set to " Console default"


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

just released

* Kirbys_Return_to_Dream_Land_USA_REPACK_Wii-ViMTO*

PROOF.........: INCLUDED       
REPACK........: 100mb rars used for dvd5


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 26, 2011)

M[u]ddy said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > I got around to install D2XCIOS v7beta2 to my Wii, installed it over the CIOS stub that was in 249.
> ...



It probably is beta1d, I don't remember the exact version name.
Unless beta2 was actually part of installer 3.1

OH, and to anybody who wants to play this on Dolphin-emu, turns out that if you import a save file from somewhere, the game is 100% player.
The pointer error crash happens when the game tries to play a video. You won't be able to get past a boss level, but it's better than nothing right?


----------



## mariosonic (Oct 26, 2011)

Well,I beat it.And I gotta say,it's awesome.

Also: Anyone else notice that the first letter of each level spells out to be "Crowned"?

Oh yeah,and the theme of Arena mode is the song used in the beta Kirby Gamecube video.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Oct 26, 2011)

I can confirm this working on a WODE. (What doesn't, seriously?)
System Menu 4.3U
WODE FW 2.8A

Runs fine using any WODE loading method, including WodeFlow.


----------



## Krestent (Oct 26, 2011)

Now what's in this game to make it so big?  It's 4.93G compressed.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Oct 26, 2011)

i was able to play it with usb loader gx without any problems, and i didnt have to change a thing. This kirby game is WAY above my expectations! Thank you nintendo!

up to 7-3 so far with no issues and i doubt there will be any.


----------



## vinzanity (Oct 26, 2011)

Lakerfanalways said:


> just released
> 
> * Kirbys_Return_to_Dream_Land_USA_REPACK_Wii-ViMTO*
> 
> ...



This confirms that the original release was a good copy. It just got nuked because of the scene rules on compression. Those having problems should just use ios56 d2x on slot 249.


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 26, 2011)

vinzanity said:


> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> > just released
> ...



d2x does not work for me for some reason . With my hdd it just locks up when trying to launch a game using it on cfg usb loader. Only hermes cios have ever worked with this drive (iomega prestiege portable 250GB), even though it was on the hdd compatibility list that I checked before trying it. Not sure what 222 does differently to make it work. If the sub games works with it though, I'll have to take it to the d2x thread, see if I can get it going.


----------



## M[u]ddy (Oct 26, 2011)

CubeLer said:


> 1.Wii language must be set to english by German Wii's.
> 2.Game Setting: Language set to " Console default"


Apparently that was the reason the game froze on me when using normal USB Loaders.
In Sneek I had to change the System language as there are no Language override option in the normal Disc Channel, that's why it was working there.
Apparently the current method loaders use to force a language doesn't work with this game.


----------



## CubeLer (Oct 26, 2011)

Have you installed a Cios on Snnek/Nand?i have only installed Cios 249rev14 for Save manager.
What do you mean with "no language ovveride Option?Can you say in German please?
I cant work this Game from Uneek.Now it works with CFGv70.Is ok.Ninja dojo and other Challenges work s without Problems.

Can you play Tin Tin(Tim und Struppi)from Sneek/Uneek?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Oct 26, 2011)

Works fine for me with cfgusbloader and either hermes or waninkoko ios from like 6 months ago.


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 26, 2011)

Angry kirby!
Well it works good with USBLoaderGX but when i go into the challenges, it freezes.


----------



## dablue55 (Oct 26, 2011)

some one mentioned earlier that so far this game won't work on dolphin. any news on this?


----------



## kronolynx (Oct 26, 2011)

it didn't work for me either then i did what they said in the guide

http://gbatemp.net/topic/277659-ciosx-rev21d2x-yet-another-hot-fix/

also updated usb loader gx to latest version and now is working great 
the only problem i got is that i couldn't get the latest usb loader in to a channel i get a black screen , even though works from the homebrew channel.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Oct 26, 2011)

MarcusRaven said:


> I can confirm this working on a WODE. (What doesn't, seriously?)
> System Menu 4.3U
> WODE FW 2.8A
> 
> Runs fine using any WODE loading method, including WodeFlow.



perfect! thanks was waiting for confirmation


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Oct 26, 2011)

Maplemage said:


> Angry kirby!
> Well it works good with USBLoaderGX but when i go into the challenges, it freezes.


really? i can do challenges fine without any problem. the only one i have done is the sword challenge though


----------



## TheRealVisitor (Oct 26, 2011)

Confirmed:
Working fine on PAL (German) Wii with CFG v70 and 249*d2x6[56]* with default loader settings *after Wii system language is set to English*!

Setting to English in loader settings only causes freeze after intro.


----------



## banchan (Oct 26, 2011)

It's not.
Using 4.2 Jap Wii. with D2X cIOS. Try to change language in loader but can not pass freeze after intro.
Try Wiiflow and CFG loader, same results.
Can not understand why it does not work >_<

Do I need to be in 4.3 to run this game ?


----------



## sweenish (Oct 26, 2011)

yet again, another NA cover where kirby looks angry while he looks happy on the J cover.

i'm also just going to assume that it works flawlessly in UNEEK+DI


----------



## Coto (Oct 26, 2011)

M[u]ddy said:


> CubeLer said:
> 
> 
> > 1.Wii language must be set to english by German Wii's.
> ...



*All right, it's confirmed. This game has issues with forced language settings.* The reason why most users could play it from the beggining was because of their language set to english by default. I burned the ViMTO nuked release (from monday at night...) and yesterday I did no matter what, CIOS D2X @ base 56 on several loaders causing the known "freeze past the title screen", hermes cios, waninkokos cios, etc.. So I decided to delete the "bad" rip from my hdd, then re-download from another source, but before that I burned the iso onto a DVD just in case.

Ok, today I got the same game labeled as "ws_krtd_ntsc.rar", then again, tested on cios d2x, hermes, waninkoko, uloader, cfg, neogamma.. with the SAME problem described before.. but how? The users from the same place where I got it were reporting the game working flawlessly...

*I swear... I just changed my language from Spanish to English in Wii settings > then in any loader set the language to console default. And now I'm in the 3rd stage of the game without ANY freeze, on NEOGAMMA, using the d2x cios (base 56). Oh and the game burned was the nuked release from monday early morning... ¬¬*

Hope this can help a lot of users which can't get the damn game to work...


----------



## banchan (Oct 26, 2011)

OK, I see, I'm unlucky. I have a Japanese Wii and it's not possible to change language settings because there is only JAPANESE. It sucks >_<
So maybe, if I found a Japanese release of this game, it should be work, no ?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 26, 2011)

banchan said:


> OK, I see, I'm unlucky. I have a Japanese Wii and it's not possible to change language settings because there is only JAPANESE. It sucks >_<
> So maybe, if I found a Japanese release of this game, it should be work, no ?



Like this?

Mind you, it has no English language option but a Japanese version is out and about.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Oct 26, 2011)

Does anybody know if the instruction manual is online anywhere? I'd really like to read it.


----------



## Hielkenator (Oct 26, 2011)

No problem loading this using USBLGX on disc standard settings.
BTW this game is top quality. Crisp and clear graphics. fits the Wii and Nintendo perfect!

It's on my wishlist!


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 26, 2011)

SuperMarioMaster91 said:


> For the Configurable USB Loader v70 it works. Ninja dojo and all. I got up to the 3rd World with no crashes, bugs, etc. I also installed D2XCIOS v7beta2. When I did that, every thing worked absolutely fine. So people who have the ConfigUSBLoader try my idea.



v6 works as well . Had the v7beta installed and that was not working with my hdd. Tried v6 and it works great. Works with my hdd and sub games load .


----------



## roubagalinhas (Oct 26, 2011)

where are those dojo and minigames you're talking about?

i've played 2 or 3 levels and the game runs fine.
4.3U wii d2xv6 249[56] on cfg usb loader v70 with default game options


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 26, 2011)

roubagalinhas said:


> where are those dojo and minigames you're talking about?
> 
> i've played 2 or 3 levels and the game runs fine.
> 4.3U wii d2xv6 249[56] on cfg usb loader v70 with default game options



You have to collect some Energy Spheres to unlock the minigames.


----------



## sasquatchzzz (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi, game freezes after title screen. I tried to to use every ios possible but none worked.
Wii 4.2 PAL CFGLoader v56-222, IOS222, BASE IOS38 nload v5.0. I Downloaded Kirby WBFS file from a torrent site. Help please!


----------



## Toastbrot (Oct 26, 2011)

change language in wii system menu to english.


----------



## sasquatchzzz (Oct 26, 2011)

Toastbrot said:


> change language in wii system menu to english.


It was english all the time


----------



## HKboy (Oct 26, 2011)

dablue55 said:


> some one mentioned earlier that so far this game won't work on dolphin. any news on this?


It works, but only cinematic mode, so every video, fails to work. With a save file from the Wii, it'll get you in the game, but it'll crash again when at stage 3, where a cutscene is


----------



## Pee-wee (Oct 26, 2011)

sasquatchzzz said:


> Hi, game freezes after title screen. I tried to to use every ios possible but none worked.
> Wii 4.2 PAL CFGLoader v56-222, IOS222, BASE IOS38 nload v5.0. I Downloaded Kirby WBFS file from a torrent site. Help please!


works fine for me.
System menu 4.3e
Spanish language.
cfg v70 default settings.
IOS249[56] (rev 21006, Info: d2x-v6)
HD fat 32


----------



## TheRealVisitor (Oct 26, 2011)

Pee-wee said:


> sasquatchzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, game freezes after title screen. I tried to to use every ios possible but none worked.
> ...



It works for you because it has Spanish language on Disc/Iso. It also must work fine with French.


----------



## Blackzeta (Oct 26, 2011)

In order to play this game for people who have the white screen title problem just update cIOS to cIOS rev21 D2x v6 it worked for me.


----------



## UltiMario (Oct 26, 2011)

Game works fine unless I go into challenge mode, then it crashes.


----------



## dreassica (Oct 26, 2011)

HKboy said:


> dablue55 said:
> 
> 
> > some one mentioned earlier that so far this game won't work on dolphin. any news on this?
> ...



They just uploaded a new build fixing Kirby, apparently it had somethign to do with sd card slot.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 26, 2011)

That's right, the game has been officially fixed for the most part.
Theatre mode is still bugged but the game's 100% playable now. Even better it that is plays VERY well!

http://code.google.com/p/dolphin-emu/source/detail?r=9a627e89fb2e5a8f00ad158fde595926298cc573&url_prefix=p
Download the latest build here and you'll be able to play the game.


----------



## rocky168 (Oct 27, 2011)

the game work fine but when go into challenge mode it crash. any fix?
i'm on 4.2u and load the game in homebrew with neogammer beta 8. thanks


----------



## Wiip™ (Oct 27, 2011)

I downloaded from 3 different sources but I get a "pink bar" at the bottom of the screen all the time. And if I press the Home-Button the game crashes . 
Does someone know how to fix these problems?


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 27, 2011)

Wiip™ said:


> I downloaded from 3 different sources but I get a "pink bar" at the bottom of the screen all the time. And if I press the Home-Button the game crashes .
> Does someone know how to fix these problems?



Don't force it to pal50. Game needs to run in ntsc.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 27, 2011)

Wiip™ said:


> I downloaded from 3 different sources but I get a "pink bar" at the bottom of the screen all the time. And if I press the Home-Button the game crashes .
> Does someone know how to fix these problems?



If you have a newer TV, you can turn any Force PAL off. Works for me.


----------



## Wiip™ (Oct 27, 2011)

Armadillo said:


> Wiip™ said:
> 
> 
> > I downloaded from 3 different sources but I get a "pink bar" at the bottom of the screen all the time. And if I press the Home-Button the game crashes .
> ...




Thanks .


----------



## Centrix (Oct 27, 2011)

I love this game and the nostalgia factor it has...I mean wow oh and the ultra caps are sick as hell. I have had no problems with this game downloaded it and ran it via USB Loader GX 2.3...cheers!


----------



## fudgi (Oct 27, 2011)

Wiip™ said:


> I downloaded from 3 different sources but I get a "pink bar" at the bottom of the screen all the time. And if I press the Home-Button the game crashes .
> Does someone know how to fix these problems?


why not force pal50... works fine here. i get the pink bar when i force it to pal60, so i use pal50


----------



## orcid (Oct 27, 2011)

I haven't touched my wii since Donkey Kong (almost one year ago). In this thread I read so many names of cios etc which I have never heard before and thaugt that I have to update. But after I changed the language to english in the system menu, the game runs without any new cios, loader or whatever. I started the game with an old Neogamma loader 15! I have just seen that the actual release is version 50. 
So just change the language and try to play before trying anything else, if you have got problems.


----------



## air2004 (Oct 27, 2011)

can someone pm the name of a good RPG , by good I mean it has to be as GREAT as xenoblade chronicles lol I already played tails like last year I think

I fixed an issue with some of my games by running the d2x cios installer ......kirby is running fine for me , gonna play it now to see what I think ( I think it looks like a rip off of mario 3 )


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 27, 2011)

air2004 said:


> can someone pm the name of a good RPG , by good I mean it has to be as GREAT as xenoblade chronicles lol I already played tails like last year I think



Oh, you mean Mass Effect.

And I tried on whatever settings my Wii is running (I really don't know, it's been too long since I've updated anything on it) and it just kept looping after I pressed start. Kinda irritating. If anyone has whatever settings that got it working with USB Loader GX or uLoader then that'd be fantastic. CBA to look it up honestly.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 27, 2011)

air2004 said:


> I fixed an issue with some of my games by running the d2x cios installer ......kirby is running fine for me , gonna play it now to see what I think ( I think it looks like a rip off of mario 3)


Whaaaa...? _Kirby's Return to Dreamland_ is the first Kirby title to return to its original style of gameplay in a long time. Kirby plays nothing like Mario does. =/


----------



## Hielkenator (Oct 28, 2011)

Hielkenator said:


> No problem loading this using USBLGX on disc standard settings.
> BTW this game is top quality. Crisp and clear graphics. fits the Wii and Nintendo perfect!
> 
> It's on my wishlist!



Despite my earlier post, I to am Having problems.
USB loader GX with Partial Nand emulation runs the game perfectly BUT a save game is not made.
USB loader GX with Nand emulation off results in the White screen after the Intro.

Using D2X v7 base 56 and also same result with base 57...

any solutions yet?


----------



## ramuth (Oct 29, 2011)

This game used to freeze after the title screen (after pressing button 2) using either USB Loader GX or Configurable USB Loader (outdated)

So I downloaded the latest USB Loader GX and updated all recommended IOS using 'Pimp My Wii 2.27'.

Now it works fine for me.


Details
System Menu: 4.3U
downloaded via: torrent
Name: Kirby's Return to Dream Land [WBFS] (SUKE01) {NTSC} [wiiGM]
size: 1.17 GiB (1254096896 Bytes)
filename: SUKE01.wbfs


----------



## Steven. (Oct 29, 2011)

So, I'm using the last CFG usb loader, with the cios d2x v6 on slot 249 base 56. The game works perfect, except for the challenges. It randomly freezes when I'm standing in front of a challenge door, or even the copy abillity room if I remember correctly. Can someone help me?


----------



## Jehuty25 (Oct 29, 2011)

air2004 said:


> can someone pm the name of a good RPG , by good I mean it has to be as GREAT as xenoblade chronicles lol I already played tails like last year I think


lol @ rpgs being on anything besides DS.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 29, 2011)

Jehuty25 said:


> air2004 said:
> 
> 
> > can someone pm the name of a good RPG , by good I mean it has to be as GREAT as xenoblade chronicles lol I already played tails like last year I think
> ...



SNES and GBA would like a word with you.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 30, 2011)

I got the Vimto repack version and burned it to a DVD.  Disc channel shows an update, NeoGamma leads to a Error #001-Unauthorized device detected, but USBGecko loads the game fine and I beat four levels already with no problems.

However, it seems that trying to play to Ninja Dojo subgame freezes the Wii.  So close...


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 31, 2011)

So I am simply getting a black screen on startup. Anybody else experience this? It's the new dump, maybe it just got corrupted downloading it. ;O; Using the latest everything and CFG USBLoader...


----------



## roubagalinhas (Oct 31, 2011)

first i download a scrubbed version from wiisos, that was working fine
after that i download this repack release - still works fine

i haven't tested the challenges/minigames cause i dont have (yet) access to them


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 31, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gGLxNtOHyY http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndfDHOuOObM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvjYIqI9TCk


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Nov 2, 2011)

hey, im using usb loader gx, and it plays fine normally, but when i try to do the arena, it makes a noise, goes black and loops the 2 seconds of music playing when i accessed it. any ideas?


----------



## SanGor (Nov 2, 2011)

If you havn't heard it yet, this game has a protection that will freeze the game sooner or later if the main.dol has been modified, it also does some cIOS checks.

So you can now either keep playing with your original or use sneek.


----------



## jefffisher (Nov 2, 2011)

SanGor said:


> If you havn't heard it yet, this game has a protection that will freeze the game sooner or later if the main.dol has been modified, it also does some cIOS checks.
> 
> So you can now either keep playing with your original or use sneek.


i haven't seen it, 100% the entire thing not a single freeze using cfg loader and ios 249.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Nov 2, 2011)

SanGor said:


> If you havn't heard it yet, this game has a protection that will freeze the game sooner or later if the main.dol has been modified, it also does some cIOS checks.
> 
> So you can now either keep playing with your original or use sneek.


whats sneek? sorry, i am not as savvy as id like.


----------



## SanGor (Nov 2, 2011)

Simply said it allows you to run a NAND from either SD or USB and it also allows you to run games from USB, but since it works differently than cIOS basically all games just work.
It's a bit tricky to set up and if you can't have bootmii in boot2 it's also a bit harder to start.


----------



## RPGPlayer88 (Nov 2, 2011)

SanGor said:


> Simply said it allows you to run a NAND from either SD or USB and it also allows you to run games from USB, but since it works differently than cIOS basically all games just work.
> It's a bit tricky to set up and if you can't have bootmii in boot2 it's also a bit harder to start.


... i do have bootmii, but is there anything else that comes to mind? cause it was a gift from a friend, this hacked wii and usb, but if nothing else does i can get a hold of him. im using USBloader Gx scrubbed copy of game ive tried IOS 222 223 250 and 249. dunno what version of usb loader gx.

k, i instaled sneek, and i have zero idea how to access it on my wii.



RPGPlayer88 said:


> k, i instaled sneek, and i have zero idea how to access it on my wii.


and i updated usb loade gx. i have no idea what to do anymore, and ive tried all sorts of ios combos.



RPGPlayer88 said:


> RPGPlayer88 said:
> 
> 
> > k, i instaled sneek, and i have zero idea how to access it on my wii.
> ...


and, my friend saw this, recognized my profile and told me to tell you that iosd2x base 56 in slot 249 fixes all.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello,. i created an account just to update here- It is perfectly working fine with the foloowing settings in neogamma

Make sure ur system langugage is set to ENGLISH

Then VidTvPatch=on
Langugage= ConsoleDefault from the region options in neogamma

Works perfect. Thanks


----------



## g.crow (Nov 10, 2011)

i need help, i just cant get it to work. tried cfg usb loader, usb loader gx, wiiflow...

im getting blackscreen right after starting the game. release is fine, its the repack from a well known source. i installed ios58, ios236 and all the latest v7b1d cioses.
it does not work and im desperate.


----------



## razorrebel (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello all~

I'm using NeoGamma R9 Beta 50 on Wii version 4.3U.

I used a WBFS SD card to store kirby, and I loaded up NeoGamma and started playing the game.

Everything was fine, until I clicked on 'new game'.

I then received a pink error message with the usual "An error has occured. Press the eject button...." yada, yada.

What do I do to make the game work?

I skimmed the posts above and still, nothing.

Help? Please? I desperately want to play this with my lil' bro, we both kick ass in Kirby.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 12, 2011)

razorrebel said:


> Hello all~
> 
> I'm using NeoGamma R9 Beta 50 on Wii version 4.3U.
> 
> ...


Neogamma did not work for me but USB Gecko did.


----------



## razorrebel (Nov 12, 2011)

DeMoN said:


> razorrebel said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all~
> ...



Goddamn that was fast~

Does USB Gecko support WBFS SD cards as well as usb?

Please tell me what i need to do to fix it in Gecko if it isnt already working the way it is.



srkmish said:


> Hello,. i created an account just to update here- It is perfectly working fine with the foloowing settings in neogamma
> 
> Make sure ur system langugage is set to ENGLISH
> 
> ...



Will try this! While USB Gecko is downloading.



srkmish said:


> Hello,. i created an account just to update here- It is perfectly working fine with the foloowing settings in neogamma
> 
> Make sure ur system langugage is set to ENGLISH
> 
> ...



Dude, this did NOT work for me ;n;


----------



## toge (Nov 15, 2011)

so any updates to how to get this to work with neogamma?


----------



## srkmish (Nov 16, 2011)

Dunno, but it is the only way i found in working with neogamma after having tried several methods. Anyone else got it working?


----------



## vega1970 (Nov 17, 2011)

It makes me crazy. I can't start this game.

I don't the seem to have the same problem as others. Most people who have issues with it can at least start it and see the intro.

Me, when I start the game, I only get a black screen (and wiimote switches off). I can't even see the usual warning screen you always get when a game is started.

Here's what I have and what I tried:

I've got an  PAL wii (I bought it in 2007 or 2008, can't remember exactly) with system menu 3.2E (it was originally 3.3E, but I downgraded after buying it to reenabled the trutcha bug). Priiloader and starpatch are installed. I upgraded manually every IOS between 36 and 80 with the latest official ones from Nintendo (I got them with nusdownloader). I never upgraded the lower IOS for fear of bricking the console. The drive is chipped (I think it's a wiikey2, but I'm not sure) and I can start any backup from the disk channel (even if the region is different). The homebrew channel (the first version, I never upgraded it) and usb loader GX 2.3 (I think it's the latest version) are installed. CIOS d2x v7alpha is installed (the base 56 on 249, the base 57 on 250 and the base 58 on 251). The USB drive is a Western Digital Passport. The games are on a WBFS partition. There's also a FAT32 partition for usbloader gx files (covers, etc...)

The iso I've got is not scrubbed. It's the same scene repack somebody was talking about in this thread.

I tried starting the game with usb loader + CIOS 249 (which is d2x v7alpha base 56): no luck: black screen.

I tried to change every loader option + other d2x variation: still black screen.

I tried burning the game on a DVD and start it with the disk channel. It should have worked for the latest official ios56 is installed. Still no luck: same black screen.

I tried again the disk channel after unplugging the hard drive and the sd card (you never know what can be checked): still the black screen.

I dumped my NAND with usb loader GX. I extracted all the IOSes of the system upgrade from the game disk iso (using wii scrubber). I upgraded the emulated NAND with these wads (I used showmiiwads on a PC). I know ... it's an upgrade for a NTSC console and mine is PAL ... but it's an emulated NAND, so you can't really brick anything. I uninstalled from the emulated NAND (still using showmiiwads) every non official titles (homebrew channel, etc...).
Then, I tried starting the game with usb loader GX + CIOS 249 (which is d2x v7alpha base 56) with the option "nand emulation = full".
Still no luck: black screen.

I can think of nothing else to try.

Is there a way to know why a game does not start (a log file or something) ?


----------



## razorrebel (Nov 19, 2011)

hmm.... any updates on neogamma yet, anyone?


----------



## razorrebel (Nov 24, 2011)

Could it be that the wii filesystem needs to be on 4.3? I just updated and checking now.


----------



## vega1970 (Nov 25, 2011)

vega1970 said:


> It makes me crazy. I can't start this game.
> 
> I don't the seem to have the same problem as others. Most people who have issues with it can at least start it and see the intro.
> 
> ...



My problem is solved. I installed the PAL version (sushi release) instead of the NTSC one (vomit release) and it worked.

Apparently, it was an issue with PAL/NTSC. Probably because my modchip patch on the flight NTSC disks to PAL.


----------



## blechner (Nov 26, 2011)

Just so you all know, I had this problem where the game freezes right after selecting "main mode" and I solved it by updating USB Loader GX to the latest version (which is 2.3). I am using GX on a very old cIOS 249 (rev 10) and I didn't need to install these d2x wads that people are talking about everywhere. My only complain so far is that DKC Returns stopped working... now I get a "Please insert Donkey Kong Country Returns disk" and the Wii freezes... It is bad and I hope they fix it soon in GX (because it was working before), but it is not a big deal for me because I also have WiiFlow that runs on cIOS 222 and DKC works perfectly with it. I hope this info helps if you are having problems to make Kirby work.


----------



## NeoandGeo (Nov 26, 2011)

I have tried installing my disc version of this game several times, but using CFG USB Loader v70 with cIOS 56 over 249 (I believe) I freeze up every single time trying to enter the first challenge room. The screen goes black after Kirby transforms into the swordsman and enters. The screen goes black, and it loops the last two seconds of music over and over. I have seen several people with this exact same problem only for the rest of the game to work perfectly. Is there a solution to this?

Thanks


----------



## FSSimon (Nov 27, 2011)

NeoandGeo said:


> I have tried installing my disc version of this game several times, but using CFG USB Loader v70 with cIOS 56 over 249 (I believe) I freeze up every single time trying to enter the first challenge room. The screen goes black after Kirby transforms into the swordsman and enters. The screen goes black, and it loops the last two seconds of music over and over. I have seen several people with this exact same problem only for the rest of the game to work perfectly. Is there a solution to this?
> 
> Thanks



I had the exact same issue. All the game is fine except the challenges. 

My wii is a 4.1u. I had not touched it in almost a year.

I update cLoader from v60 to v70. No joy.

Then installed cIOSX dx2 v6 with the homebrew installer. Base 56 on slot 246. Problem solved! I just played through the sword and the whip challenges. Not a single freeze anymore.

Hope this help.

I love this game. I bought a legit copy. First game I'm able to play coop with my two daughters (4 and 6 y/o). As long as I'm player 1, everything is fine and the difficulty level is just right.


----------



## NeoandGeo (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice! It worked like a charm. Many thanks.


----------



## astroberryz (Dec 11, 2011)

I bought the original Japanese version game to play on my PAL soft-modded Wii [3.1 E] and I get the same problem. 

I try installing cIOSX dx2 v6 with the homebrew installer and still freezes.


Edit: loading the disc through GeckoOS and also tried Neogamma.


----------



## Casiolove (Dec 20, 2011)

srkmish said:


> Hello,. i created an account just to update here- It is perfectly working fine with the foloowing settings in neogamma
> 
> Make sure ur system langugage is set to ENGLISH
> 
> ...




Oh man! You're my god. I'd bake you cookies if I were there. 
Tried to solve this problem two days :'D Now I finally got it working. Thanks to you !


----------



## bkg73123 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello,

I have been fighting with this game for days.
I get the freeze on the Main Menu.
4.3U
USB Loader GX 2.3
cIOS d2x v7 base 56 in slot 249 Rev21

Downloaded from TPB by HobbitGamez
Kirby's Return to Dream Land [WBFS] (SUKE01) {NTSC} [wiiGM]

If I select English it will give me white screen after Title Screen.
I have tried so, so , so many different configs and settings and nothing has worked.

I have also tried cIOS d2x v7 base 57 in slot 250 Rev21
iso222 and iso223.

Nothing works.

Please someone help me.


----------



## bkg73123 (Dec 28, 2011)

OK I GOT IT WORKING!

I am not ashamed to admit when I am wrong so here goes.
I was not using the latest version of USB Loader GX.
I thought I was since I just loaded it but I went into the menu options and selected update all
and I had to download my covers again but Kirby is working now.
Couldnt figure out how to save progress, but at least it plays.

Is there something special you must do to be able to save your progress?

Thanks,
B


----------



## bkg73123 (Dec 28, 2011)

OK just to follow up.
The save features and bonus levels work fine.
I got it working with
4.3U
cIOS d2x v7 base 56 in slot 249 Rev21
USB Loader GX (latest rev)
I may or may not have to have forced NTSC i dont remember.


----------



## Elvis56 (Dec 30, 2011)

Small update that may be useful to those still having problems with this game: i think it only runs from WBFS partition. I tried all kinds of loaders, cios and ios versions but never got it to work. I was running from a FAT32 formatted drive as my wbfs drive was full. Then copied the iso to the wbfs drive and it run without a problem. It even runs using cfg usb loader now.


----------



## astroberryz (Jan 18, 2012)

Why are people having problems with playing it with the USA console? I thought it's PAL/NTSC problem?

I have the Japanese original disc and it won't play on the PAL system.


----------



## roubagalinhas (Jan 20, 2012)

Elvis56 said:


> Small update that may be useful to those still having problems with this game: i think it only runs from WBFS partition. I tried all kinds of loaders, cios and ios versions but never got it to work. I was running from a FAT32 formatted drive as my wbfs drive was full. Then copied the iso to the wbfs drive and it run without a problem. It even runs using cfg usb loader now.



i had the game working fine from a NTFS partition/hard drive


----------



## Bhutan (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello, I have a 3.2j wii. I have tried everything, updated USB loader GX and installed the cIOS d2x v6 base 56 in slot 249, also tried cfg loader v70 and different combination of ios. No good, it freezes in white screen right after opening. I burned on a dvd and tried, but no luck. However the burned copy worked flawlessly in a friend's 4.3U wii. Later did some research and found that, I need to uncheck force English language setting in usb loader gx and set English language in wii setting. Unfortunately mine is a Japanese import wii, and don't have English language change option menu. Is there any other way to play this game? I would really appreciate any help. Thx.


----------



## ponard (Jan 27, 2012)

I have the same problem as Bhutan. Does Anyone have the solution for Japanese wii


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 8, 2012)

Looks like m249 works to get past the title screen error.


----------



## Bhutan (Feb 11, 2012)

Bhutan said:


> Hello, I have a 3.2j wii. I have tried everything, updated USB loader GX and installed the cIOS d2x v6 base 56 in slot 249, also tried cfg loader v70 and different combination of ios. No good, it freezes in white screen right after opening. I burned on a dvd and tried, but no luck. However the burned copy worked flawlessly in a friend's 4.3U wii. Later did some research and found that, I need to uncheck force English language setting in usb loader gx and set English language in wii setting. Unfortunately mine is a Japanese import wii, and don't have English language change option menu. Is there any other way to play this game? I would really appreciate any help. Thx.


I shall try a European PAL version and post it here what happens.

Nope, same white freeze screen. I'll try to find a Japanese copy.


----------



## mechagouki (Feb 11, 2012)

On the level where you plug the volcano with snowball Kirby, the game freezes on me every time just as the ice on the Volcano shatters, anyone else have this problem? Using latest CFG, ios 250.


----------



## tosco123 (Feb 17, 2012)

My Wii is running the game with no problem, except that when I enter the Onion Ocean world the game keep saving forever then I can't even move or do anything else. Does anyone have the same problem or a solution? (running the game through CFG loader, with 249 ios)


----------



## tommitek (Feb 17, 2012)

srkmish said:


> Hello,. i created an account just to update here- It is perfectly working fine with the foloowing settings in neogamma
> 
> Make sure ur system langugage is set to ENGLISH
> 
> ...




FOR ANYONE WHO HAS A FREEZE AFTER THE TITLE SCREEN (white screen freeze), DO WHAT THIS GUY POSTED. IT WORKS!!!! AWESOME< THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## DonnyKD (Mar 9, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> I got around to install D2XCIOS v7beta2 to my Wii, installed it over the CIOS stub that was in 249.
> Now USB loader GX r1133 can play the game without a fault, same for Configurable.



I know this is old, but I have to ask: *Where can I find D2XCIOS v7beta2?*


----------



## LWares87 (Jul 26, 2012)

ModMii, Download Page 4. Type "BETA" and select the latest version. Then type "REC" to select the recommended cIOSes, type "d" to download them and type "y" on the next screen to confirm.


----------



## jstrayy (Jul 27, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am new to modding wii (kind of). I modded mine a while ago and now I am trying to play Kirby but I don't understand how to make it work. I finally stumbled upon Pimp My Wii and it downloaded any new wads that I needed and updated them, so Kirby at least got started for me. But now I keep having to talk to Magolor and it keeps freezing in the same spot (while talking to him). I see people keep talking about games normally playing off of 249, but my games normally play off of 224mload (cfg loader 70) Any help is greatly appreciated, I am sure I am on the right track but I need some light my way  ty my email is [email protected] and my name is Ray. Just in case my email will not display correctly since I am new, here it is again jstrayy at gmail dot come thank you guys, I am going crazy :'(


----------



## arcsy (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi everyone. Can someone still help me from running this game? This game used to work on my Wii but ever since I made an update on my Wii using ModMii, it already stopped working.

If you don't mind, I made a syscheck of my system: http://syscheck.softwii.de/VS1xvMLi

I tried running both in CFGLoader or USBLoaderGX and it won't work on d2x6 56 (249). I tried 250, 222-mload and 223-mload as well but it just gives me a black screen on startup.

Please help!!!


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 25, 2013)

You should probably ask in the Wii Backup Loader section. Not many people from the Wii area visit this section.

Either way, make sure the USB loader itself is also up to date. An old USB loader may not work with the newer cIOSs.
The game requires a cIOS with base 56, so your 249 should be the correct one.


----------



## pbgbottle (Mar 25, 2013)

this did the trick for me thanks a bunch

It is perfectly working fine with the following settings in neogamma​​Make sure ur system langugage is set to ENGLISH​​Then VidTvPatch=on​Langugage= ConsoleDefault from the region options in neogamma​​Works perfect. Thanks ​ 





tommitek said:


> FOR ANYONE WHO HAS A FREEZE AFTER THE TITLE SCREEN (white screen freeze), DO WHAT THIS GUY POSTED. IT WORKS!!!! AWESOME< THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## Sonic921 (Jun 2, 2015)

hey guys i am new to hacking,modding etc.I want to ask that kirby returns to dreamland  wont work and after file selection it gives me a pink screen saying "an error has occured yata yata etc etc" how do i fix this


----------

